# L4/l5 issues. Need some ideas.



## mrSlate (Jan 13, 2014)

Ok so who Does deads and squats with a mild l4 l5 herniation? If so how do you manage.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey MRslate,  Ive got a lumbar herniation in that area.  I've also got congenital spinal stenosis.  I hurt my back initially in 2003 sciatica and the whole nine yards.  Finally after months of PT, an epidural injection and a medication called lyrics I was back in the gym after 6 months.  I have had about 2 or so flare ups a year that usually only last a week or so.  Unfortunately b/c of this injury I tend not to deadliest but I squat relatively heavy.  315 x 10.  been squatting for awhile since the injury and as long as i warm up and my form is good my back is good.  Hope this helps!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 13, 2014)

i forgot which "L" discs's are messed with up me because its been so long since therapy and the ortho(7yrs), but i also have lower left ab inhernia + my rotorator cuffs are bad too.  

always wear a belt, straps, move up in weight slow is my best advice.  I dont do reps of 10 for things like DL + squat.  8 is the max and really i stop at 6.  

if you saw me you'd think i should be able to move alot more weight than i can......but its either takin it easy or the knife (70% of which id have to pay for)





GL buddy


----------



## mrSlate (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas guys. A belt I do not have and have been contemplating. I've been foam rolling but damn the hip abductors are a bitch to get. I think I saw a thread were PoB mentioned tight hips as an issue with lower lumbar. 
I just get frustrated as f'uk when I'm squatting or dead lifting and my back starts to pinch. That sciatic nerve contact is no bullshit. It had me hunched over and walking like an old man with a hunched back and a cane for 2 weeks.


----------

